# ISP in Pune



## PratikV (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

I want to purchase an unlimited plan preferably without any FUP.
My budget is around 1400-1600pm.

Can anyone suggest any ISP's worth going for, i am currently using BSNL but their useless FUP make the speed go back to Stone Age. 



Thank you.


----------

